
Former Wells Fargo CEO Hit with $17.5M Fine, Barred from Banking Industry - jawns
https://www.forbes.com/sites/sergeiklebnikov/2020/01/23/former-wells-fargo-ceo-hit-with-175-million-fine-barred-from-banking-industry/#1cdc0e395908
======
cbanek
> Tangent: When Stumpf stepped down as CEO, he did so with a $134 million
> retirement package.

[https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/markets/2016/10/12/well...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/markets/2016/10/12/wells-
fargo-ceo-retires-under-fire/91964778/)

